# Ideas for novel competition



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

There's a novel competition in my town.
The theme is about romantic love ever after *rolling eyes*

Anyway, the price is seducing and I would like to join. 

So, I need some ideas or advice about this. As the readers, what kind of romantic love story that you like and would love to read?


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> Anyway, the price is seducing and I would like to join.


I would like to watch you pay the entry price :crazy:

BTW I saw a sign walking down the street!


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> I would like to watch you pay the entry price :crazy:


I had won some similar competitions before. So the idea of winning the competition for the prize is not ridiculous for me.



> BTW I saw a sign walking down the street!


You lost me, Piano.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

In your original post you said:


WickedQueen said:


> Anyway, the price is seducing and I would like to join.


Notice you said PRICE not PRIZE....so it sounds like the PRICE to enter the competition is........



WickedQueen said:


> You lost me, Piano.


the other was a slapstick, very obtuse, comment on how easy it is to mix up a sentence, it is a classic English example of a .... grr now that i goto say it i forget the term... anyways "I saw a sign walking down the street" is a mis-written sentence. As written it says the sign was walking down the street.. and you saw it. so...never mind.... humor is never funny when explained in detail. It was a joke dud....


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> In your original post you said:
> 
> 
> the other was a slapstick, very obtuse, comment on how easy it is to mix up a sentence, it is a classic English example of a .... grr now that i goto say it i forget the term... anyways "I saw a sign walking down the street" is a mis-written sentence. As written it says the sign was walking down the street.. and you saw it. so...never mind.... humor is never funny when explained in detail. It was a joke dud....


lol took me a minute but i got it lol


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> In your original post you said:
> 
> 
> Notice you said PRICE not PRIZE....so it sounds like the PRICE to enter the competition is........
> ...



I see. Well, english isn't my native language. So, that's why I didn't get your jokes.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Romance, huh? 
I know where you can find decent romance stuff. Have you ever searched DeviantArt for fanfictions? They have crazy stuff, which might help you to get inspired.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> There's a novel competition in my town.
> The theme is about romantic love ever after *rolling eyes*
> 
> Anyway, the price is seducing and I would like to join.
> ...


hmmmm... how about starting at the happy ever after? i mean, things always end there, but what's the actual ever after like? romio and juliet reuniting in heaven and joking about how they were so stupid on earth to have gotten so dramatic and fucked things up? but now here they are, happy ever after? 

ummmmm... maybe a couple that is at the point in the happy ever after that they're getting bored and break up and decide to go back into the world so they can fall in love again, and they annoyingly keep running into each other until after many failed attempts at falling in love again with someone else, they fall in love with each other again? that'd have to be fantasy characters to be interesting though, not like, a married couple who gets divorced than married again. 

ummmmm... how about some sort of character that truly believes they have no interest or desire for love, until something happens that cracks thier hard heart and leads them to experience this emotion, this desire for the first time, and thereby a dimension of the world they had previously not known? they say there is no such thing as unrequited love, which is an interesting idea i think! so maybe someone loves this hard hearted character dearly, and somehow in the end, after this character's hard heart breaks somehow (failed scientific discovery, IDK), they are finally able to return the love? YES like, maybe this famous scientist is working toward the discovery of his lifetime, all his education, all his knowledge, all his passion and days and hours have been devoted to this (something that foreshadows a good heart deep down, like, a cure for a disease or something), and HE'S ALMOST GOT IT! but then BAM his rival accidentally discovers the cure as part of some totally unrelated research into something else, thereby basically nullifying all the effort he's put into finding this cure his whole life, which is what finally breaks his cold heart, and he looks up out the laboratory window, noticing his surroundings for the first time (after smashing the test tubes in the lab for dramatic effect?) and he see a simple yet magnificent sunset, and a single tear falls from his eye... at which his beautiful live in house keeper arrives, having heard the commotion of the smashed test tubes, and he turns and sees her beauty, the love in her eyes, for the first time.. (she had fallen for him long ago, seeing the good man he is beneath his cold callous researching exterior).. and despite not achieving the monumental discovery he had dedicated his life too, he falls in love and they live happily ever after. and maybe he finds a new something to scientifically observe, or is offered a teaching position or something that ultimately dignifies his work, even if he failed to achieve the monumental discovery. 

OK lol if nothing else hopefully this helps get the brain storming  

once you decide let us know! i'm curious now!


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I once write about a 25 y.o. female who fell in love with 12 y.o. boy. The boy had brain cancer and must lived abroad with his grandma for his medical treatment. And she waited that boy to come back.

12 years later, he did came back. It's a happy ending story.

Surprisingly, there are actually a love story like that in real life. I found out just couple months ago. 
Click here if you wanna know.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

last i heard mary kay latourneau was dancing for "hot for teacher" night at a strip club...

and many would argue that boy was manipulated and abused....


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

PeacePassion said:


> last i heard mary kay latourneau was dancing for "hot for teacher" night at a strip club...
> 
> and many would argue that boy was manipulated and abused....


They was being interviewed by the CNN and stuff and Vili admit that he was the one who flirt and chase Mary. And 2 weeks after Mary's release from jail, Vili propose her. And they got married a year after. So, I don't think Vili was manipulated and abused.

Source: NBC


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> They was being interviewed by the CNN and stuff and Vili admit that he was the one who flirt and chase Mary. And 2 weeks after Mary's release from jail, Vili propose her. And they got married a year after. So, I don't think Vili was manipulated and abused.
> 
> Source: NBC


i guess it gets into what you believe about age and consent and stuff, i have no doubt that a predatory adult could manipulate an adolescent into thinking and feeling and acting a certain way, taking advantage of immaturity and naivety and lack of life experience... which would be abusive. 

do you really think that if the scandal hadn't happened he would have continued pursuing her and let's say dated her and proposed to her after he graduated high school? i honestly doubt it. he would have probably found someone his own age and had a more natural progression of life experience. 

i never followed their story other than that it was big news when it happened, i remember it flared up again when she got out of prison... but still.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

PeacePassion said:


> do you really think that if the scandal hadn't happened he would have continued pursuing her and let's say dated her and proposed to her after he graduated high school? i honestly doubt it. he would have probably found someone his own age and had a more natural progression of life experience.


It's probably because I had wrote the similar story, so I kinda drawn in their emotions. But yes, I think he would still dated her and finally purposed her. 

He was about 16-17 when Mary-Kay went to jail. That means, they were together for 4 years. And at that time, Mary and Vili was like living together with their daughter, and they didn't knew that Mary was pregnant again.

And I think, if Mary wasn't go to jail, Vili won't drop out from high school and they would have a better life together.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> It's probably because I had wrote the similar story, so I kinda drawn in their emotions. But yes, I think he would still dated her and finally purposed her.
> 
> He was about 16-17 when Mary-Kay went to jail. That means, they were together for 4 years. And at that time, Mary and Vili was like living together with their daughter, and they didn't knew that Mary was pregnant again.
> 
> And I think, if Mary wasn't go to jail, Vili won't drop out from high school and they would have a better life together.


oh wow, they were living together before they got caught? i didn't know that. 

that's another thing, he probably hadn't even had sex ed yet, i doubt he knew much about birth control and all that. i doubt a 13 yo boy sets out to have kids and start a family. 

i wonder if she got psychological evaluations in prison, i'm curious what they found. i wouldn't be surprised if she was narcissistic/histrionic... i imagine an infatuated young boy would be an easily manipulated (and perhaps irresistible) source of narcissistic supply to a narcissistic woman.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

PeacePassion said:


> i wonder if she got psychological evaluations in prison, i'm curious what they found. i wouldn't be surprised if she was narcissistic/histrionic... i imagine an infatuated young boy would be an easily manipulated (and perhaps irresistible) source of narcissistic supply to a narcissistic woman.


She did get it. And they still get together and married anyway. Have you ever think that maybe it's really are a true love after all? Did you read the whole interview on CNN?


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> She did get it. And they still get together and married anyway. Have you ever think that maybe it's really are a true love after all? Did you read the whole interview on CNN?


i read the interview, it didn't seem like it said very much though. i didn't watch the video though, was probably more in depth... 

i suppose it's possible.. it's also common among pedophiles that they really believe the child they are molesting loves them/wants what is happening to happen to them. i mean, for these two i hope they do really love each other and have a happy family. i sincerely doubt it though. i mean, is trauma bonding love? 

do you remember yourself at 13? i think of how innocent and naive i was... and how much i've changed and grown and learned... and i can't imagine some 34 yo honestly thinking they connect mentally with a 13 yo, like she was trying to say in the interview, that they had the same outlook... sounds like a load of crap to me!!


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

PeacePassion said:


> i read the interview, it didn't seem like it said very much though. i didn't watch the video though, was probably more in depth...
> 
> i suppose it's possible.. it's also common among pedophiles that they really believe the child they are molesting loves them/wants what is happening to happen to them. i mean, for these two i hope they do really love each other and have a happy family. i sincerely doubt it though. i mean, is trauma bonding love?
> 
> do you remember yourself at 13? i think of how innocent and naive i was... and how much i've changed and grown and learned... and i can't imagine some 34 yo honestly thinking they connect mentally with a 13 yo, like she was trying to say in the interview, that they had the same outlook... sounds like a load of crap to me!!


The romantic thing for me is, when Mary gets to jail for 8 years, Vili wrote a book about how much he loves Mary. And even though he's dating another girls, he still waiting for Mary to get released. 

Two days after her released, Vili went to the judge to pull out the verdict that restrict the couple to meet. The judge pulled out the verdict, and Vili proposed Mary a week after that.

That doesn't sounds like a molesting trauma story for me. They are now in their 5th year of marriage. So, I do believe that the couple is indeed truly in love to each other. Sometimes, age really doesn't matter.


----------



## CrimsonWing (Jun 23, 2009)

that seems to be quite interesting. i think i should watch the movie about it.
but i'm curious how they managed all this, their way together through all this troubles and all..
kinda amazing


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

CrimsonWing said:


> that seems to be quite interesting. i think i should watch the movie about it.
> but i'm curious how they managed all this, their way together through all this troubles and all..
> kinda amazing


The movie was made around 2000. At that time, Mary was still in prison. And everyone is so sceptical about them getting together again. They thought Vili will soon realised that he's not really in love with Mary, and Mary was just a stupid phaedophile teacher.

It's interesting, though.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> The romantic thing for me is, when Mary gets to jail for 8 years, Vili wrote a book about how much he loves Mary. And even though he's dating another girls, he still waiting for Mary to get released.
> 
> Two days after her released, Vili went to the judge to pull out the verdict that restrict the couple to meet. The judge pulled out the verdict, and Vili proposed Mary a week after that.
> 
> That doesn't sounds like a molesting trauma story for me. They are now in their 5th year of marriage. So, I do believe that the couple is indeed truly in love to each other. Sometimes, age really doesn't matter.


out of curiousity, do you think you'd feel the same way about the situation if the gender was reversed? like if it was a 13 yo girl and a 34 yo male teacher? i think there's a prejudice that boys/men don't get sexually abused.

i suspect money hungry media sensationalist put him up to writing the book... anyway, what happened with them has happened, and i wish them the best. 

but had the relationship not happened, even if we say for arguments sake he was the one pursuing her, if she would have been responsible enough to at least waited until he was a mature adult (let's say 18, for arguments sake) i really really doubt they still would have ended up together. the powers of manipulation and trauma bonding are not to be underestimated! there's no way we'll ever know, because it did happen, so yeah, i mean, i wish them the best, of course, but i really don't buy what seems to me a total facade.


----------

